# recomended oil for 92 vw golf 1.8 8v



## wldrnick (May 9, 2008)

so i got this car a while back, put it on the road early summer, been driving it since, its never had an oil change since ive had it, its got approx 3k on the odometer from me driving, and its got 231k on it now, 
now ive never done an oil change as of yet on it, i plan on doing one this weekend comming up, and as far as i know the car has been sitting for a while with the PO and i have no clue when its been changed then, so i figure it cant hurt.
so my question is, it seems to have a possible slow leek, although ive been looking under my car everytime im parked and i have yet to see a puddle or true drip of oil although when i was under my car, i do notice what looks like wet oil just around the block and tranny area, im not to alarmed about it but what ever the case, what oil should i use in my car? i was hoping to try synthetic, but from other posts ive read here i hear thats not a good idea, and would it be necessary to flush the engine? i understand its a good idea, and il probably do it providing there is a over the counter product i can get at my local canadian tire store or local autoparts store. but other than that what oil should i use i assume some 10w40 oil? if its much more expensive and to much of a hassle i may just run conventional oil, but leave your comments none the less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pladwa (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: recomended oil for 92 vw golf 1.8 8v (wldrnick)*

when I had my 8v.. 10w30 in the winter, 10w40 or 20w50 in the summer! run like a champ!


----------

